# rbs question



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

do they pair off for life?


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)




----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i would have to say nope, as i have had a female already breed with two males that i have witnessed personally.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

unlike NIKE....i have 2 females and one male...


----------

